# Stick Insects as mantid food?



## ellroy (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone feed stick insects to mantids? I'm not sure if people feel there are ethical issues involved. Not sure how nutritious they would be either....not much meat on them!

Thanks

Alan


----------



## dino (Jun 25, 2005)

I simply wouldn't. Many stick insects are rare and would just be silly if feed to your mantids. Some states forbid having stick insects and you probably would need a permit to buy one. Your mantis though you do what ever you want to it.


----------



## PseudoDave (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi ellroy,

I wouldn't risk feeding stick insects to your mantids simply because there are many stick insects out there that eat a diet full of things that are not good for the mantids. Take indian stick insects for example, many people thought that due to their ease of breeding they'd be an ideal food source for many things, until it turned out that due to their diet, they're bad. It'd be interesting to learn of any non-toxic species though, considering i breed so many stick insects any lame hatchlings nymphs would be ideal food for a young mantis if it were safe.

Dave


----------



## ellroy (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks for the advice guys, I have no stick insects just someone had some indians spare which they suggested might be a good food source.

Cheers


----------

